# Seared chuck steak breakfast!



## Captain Morgan (Jul 20, 2005)

hey, I got a couple of chuck eye steaks the other night at a great price, and they were wonderful.  Not ribeyes, but dang good.


----------



## oompappy (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice lookin' Chuck steak is going for $1.89 at our local market this week. I guess I'll have to get some!


----------



## JohnnyReb (Jul 20, 2005)

cant you get a chuck roast and split it in the middle where the fat layer is and make a flat iron steaks?

ive been wanting to try this for awhile


----------



## john pen (Jul 21, 2005)

I use chuck steak in my spagetti sauce (my pops recipe). I follow his tradition of putting the trimmings in a hot skillit with evoo (extra virgin olive oil ala rachel..hehe), searing them all to heck and giving them to the dog. Well, when I tried this at home, I saw a big chunk of meat and decided Id try it. It was great !!! Just a little crispy on the outside and tender and flavorfull inside..and juicy too !


----------

